# New stuff from Outlaw in 2008



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone hear about anything new/updated from Outlaw?
especially in the receiver or pre/pro category.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I emailed them last week about a new receiver. Here's their reply:

"We have begun work on a new processing platform around HDMI 1.3.
However, it is far too early in the design process to discuss features or
potential price points. That said, we do anticipate availability sometime
towards the midpoint of the year. "


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

:T Woohoo! I was hoping they would offer up something in the HDMI 1.3 world, can't wait to see what they turn out.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you run Outlaw currently?


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I currently do not run an Outlaw. I have been hearing great things about them for the last couple of years, though, and now that I find myself wanting to upgrade my entire system I am especially interested. I have already picked up a new LCD HDTV that has HDMI 1.3 capabilities, and I plan on getting a Blu-Ray within a year or so. So, I was hoping that Outlaw would be offering something that would support HDMI 1.3, deep color, Dolby TrueHD & DTS-HD decoding. Basically, a comparable feature set to what the Onkyo 875, and 905 offer, either in a pre/pro or receiver with at least 100 watts/ch..

Do you run an Outlaw? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I've had two Outlaw receivers and one of their pre-pros. Great sound quality. This last generation of their receiver had some bugs that I'm sure will be worked out of the new model (which I'm waiting to try when it's released).


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

The quote you posted above was all they said? No clues as to receiver or pre/pro? I suppose it would be both eventually. Does outlaw offer any incentives to upgrade, like Emotiva or Rotel (can't remember which one) but they offer a 40% discount if you are a return customer. I thought that was a pretty sweet deal. Have you gone through a couple of upgrades with your outlaw stuff? or some other reason for two receivers and a pre/pro?


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

> The quote you posted above was all they said? No clues as to receiver or pre/pro? I suppose it would be both eventually. Does outlaw offer any incentives to upgrade, like Emotiva or Rotel (can't remember which one) but they offer a 40% discount if you are a return customer. I thought that was a pretty sweet deal. Have you gone through a couple of upgrades with your outlaw stuff? or some other reason for two receivers and a pre/pro?


No other clues, but I did read somewhere that they will have decoders for the latest HD audio formats. I'm not aware of any discount for current owners but you never know - Outlaw seems to be pretty tight lipped about things until the last minute. I go through periods where I buy, try and then sell receivers, etc...which is the reason I've had three Outlaws. I've probably had ten different receivers over the years...I liked the sound of the Outlaw the best.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

chas said:


> I go through periods where I buy, try and then sell receivers, etc...which is the reason I've had three Outlaws. I've probably had ten different receivers over the years...I liked the sound of the Outlaw the best.


wow, what other receivers have you had? and are you currently running a receiver, or separates? I am kind of on the fence with separates. Iin theory I like the advantages of separates but my wallet wants a receiver, if you get my drift...


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I've had Pioneer, Pioneer Elite, Denon, Yamaha, and HK in addition to the Outlaws. I recently sold my latest Outlaw and picked up a cheap Denon refurb to hold me over until something more "future-proof" comes along (like you I want 1.3 and new sound format decoding on board).



> Iin theory I like the advantages of separates but my wallet wants a receiver, if you get my drift...


Sounds like my wallet is similar to yours 

I'd love to get seperates, but the sound from the Outlaw receiver was close enough for me. It had a great analog bypass mode, so if the new Outlaw maintains that and has preouts for adding a larger amp in the future I have no problem with going that route. To be honest, despite the Outlaw receiver's rated 65W per channel, it sounded far more powerful with my speakers than any other receiver I've owned.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah the 65W thing concerned me a little. I still haven't decided on what speakers to get yet, but some of the ones I have been looking at have a 4Ω load, so a bit more power would be a plus... hopefully they will increase the WPC to 100 or so. What speakers are/were you driving with it?


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I have speakers from Ascend Acoustics...all 8 ohm stuff, nothing difficult to drive.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Cool, thanks Chas. Looks like I am playing the waiting game too.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't own any Outlaw audio gear, but I sure would like to. I just hope they come out with some kick *** pre/pro since their current one has DVI. :coocoo:


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Worm said:


> ...since their current one has DVI. :coocoo:


I think that was a calculated risk on their part, one that didn't quite work out, but you can't hold that against them. I am sure they will see a spike in sales when they put out something with HDMI, and a current feature set.


----------



## cfrussin (Feb 5, 2008)

just my 2 cents....I had a Rotel RSp-1098/1095 system running all Totem Acoustics. Sold it on Audiogon and bought the Rotel big receiver RSX-1067 to simplifiy things. Loved the sound. Got an offer I couldn't refuse so I sold it and bought an Outlaw 990 PRE/PRO for $899 and used it with a Sherbourn 7x200 running Aerial Acoustics. It really was AWESOME. I sold my beast of a sub, Snell ICS24 and bought TWO Outlaw LFM1-Pluses with the velodyne sms-1. Still awesome! Talked my friend into buying the Outlaw 1070 receiver. He has always had Pioneer Elite recievers. And he is an engineer. He loved the sound. Right now we both are between systems, I'm using a Pioneer Elite TSX92 and like the features but if Outlaw comes out with a reciever that's a step up from their little 1070, I'll plunk my money down without question....Honestly, the best service I've ever experienced. I had a problem with the sub and within a day I had a new amp with a return shipping label! Everything you read about Outlaw is true. I speak from experience.!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been anxiously awaiting their new pre/pro for a while now. I want to upgrade soon and right now the pickings are slim:

I want Audyssey or similar setup and EQ
HDMI switching, v1.3
Full decoding of TrueHD,etc.
THX or some ReEq type function
Audio direct mode

So far the Onkyo Pro 885 and the Integra DTC9.8 fit the bill, but their availability is limited now. Several receivers would work, but I hate paying for amp channels I will never use, since I run a separates setup. 

I have an Outlaw power amp and love it, so if they can get this preamp to market soon, I'll be happy. If they still haven' announced anything by March/April, I may have to punt and go with something else.


----------



## cfrussin (Feb 5, 2008)

Didn't the Patriots do something like that on Sunday? They SHOULD have kicked a field goal but instead tried to convert.......................I'm in the exact same situation. I sold my Outlaw 990 and bought the Pioneer Elite 92. If you MUST do something before Outlaw comes out with what you and I want, buy the CHEAPEST receiver that will get you thru til the real thing comes out. Outlaw DOESN't screw around. The went with DVI because they didn't feel that HDMI was mature enough standard. Wanna guess how many people passed on one because of that? I have tried and listened to dozens of brands over the years. And with building a house, my funds are way over extended. So I'll bite my tongue UNTIL Outlaw comes out with their answer to HDMI switching. The reliable rumors out there say there is something with HDMI 1.3a in the works. As such it'll probably have all the other necessary additions. And if it doesn't, there's a GOOD reason they passed on it. I bought a pair of Aerial 10T's from and engineer who's brother was an engineer who helped designed all of Sonic Frontiers tube stuff. This guy owned a million dollar house and it was obvious he could afford anything. He's the one who turned me onto Outlaw. I started with their cables, which he had. And have never looked back. Take a deep breath and wait for right stuff. There's too many companies out there that are just changing models to satisfy their investors. Outlaw has no need for that. Hope this helps.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

That does help a bit. I am sure that when they drop the new stuff on us we will be very happy, unless we weren't patient enough and blew our nut on something else... I can wait.


----------

